# 75 gallon vertical conversation



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

My 20+ year old 75 gallon aquarium was a saltwater reef tank for most of its existence. I have decided to change it into a rainforest for dart frogs. This is my build. So far I've just started with the hardscaping I ran out of Great Stuff so I let it dry and stood it up to take these pictures. My plan is to cover the right wall to match the back wall. The right wall will house the start of the water feature. The water will fill the rock bowl on the back wall, spill over into the driftwood/rock on the back wall to form a small steam. The stream will flow across the back to the left side and form a waterfall that returns the water to the bottom 20 gallon reservoir. The reservoir will house a community of freshwater fish and live aquatic plants. The upper portion will have a lot of bromeliads and orchids along with a few tropicals. The land will be about an inch above the reservoir with some elements extending into the water. The land is the section that is surrounded by a temporary cardboard border right now. My plan for the front is a solid glass panel approximately 18 inches high from the bottom that will form the reservoir. A full glass door about 2 feet tall (On two 12 inch piano hinges) that opens to the right and is secured by a terrarium lock. The top above the door will be partly glass and partly stainless steel mesh or screen. How big should the screen be for proper ventilation on this setup? The waterfall will cause air movement will I still need a computer fan for more air circulation? I will only have two cords in the tank one for the water pump and one for the water heater. So I was thinking of just making a tiny space (1/4 inch) big enough for the two cords to go around the corner to the right side underneath the main door. Then running a bead of silicone along the top of the bottom 18 inch high glass wall to stop fruit flies from escaping. How does this sound would you change anything? Thank you.


----------



## zachmaynard (Jul 16, 2016)

It's gonna be pretty cool looking. I enjoy seeing the fish myself. Are you gonna house anything else in there? Are you concerned about lighting due to the height? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you I hope it turns out as cool as I imagine. I was concerned about lighting. I have a desk lamp that is 6500k that I can put on an end stand next to the tank stand and angle the light towards the tank. I will also have two exo terra tops with 4 compact plant bulbs. My hope is that all those lights combined will be enough light for the aquarium plants and tropical plants. I am thinking about putting Leucomelas, ameerega, or imatators in the tank. I hope more people chime in with there thoughts on which one would be best or maybe some I didn't think of.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

RachelGardner said:


> Thank you I hope it turns out as cool as I imagine. I was concerned about lighting. I have a desk lamp that is 6500k that I can put on an end stand next to the tank stand and angle the light towards the tank. I will also have two exo terra tops with 4 compact plant bulbs. My hope is that all those lights combined will be enough light for the aquarium plants and tropical plants. I am thinking about putting Leucomelas, ameerega, or imatators in the tank. I hope more people chime in with there thoughts on which one would be best or maybe some I didn't think of.


I don't think those CFLs are gonna give you enough depth. if you plan on putting water at the bottom I would not put frogs in there. You definitely can't put any terrestrial frogs with not much land. 
If I'm understanding you, you're gonna have the land cover most of the water?
If a frog got spooked it would jump into the water and get under the land and drown. 
I really don't think you should be risking it being a junior member. 
Also where is the drainage for the land gonna go it could make the bottom really nasty if you don't have a filter hooked up to it. 
Viv looks like it's gonna look great but you decision to have 20 gallons of water at the bottom kinda rules out frogs. Some have done stuff like this but they were well versed in the hobby yet still many didn't like it. 

I would get the viv built then ask folks what you could put in there. Cause I'm just not seeing it working out so far


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I would recommend drilling for a bulkhead , and use a sump with a return pump if you're planning on fish and that much water. Add your filtration and any other equipment under there. It'll help keep the water clean Also, would add that I would get some kind of wood to go from water to land.. some nice pieces of ghostwood would work... I did a ton of reading about frogs in tanks with large bodies of water, and from what I read, as long as the frogs have escape routes, they should be fine, drowning is typically the result of other underlying health issues. ( that's just what I've found, there are much more credible sources.) My worry would come from the source under land being open. 

If you can make sure there are ample escape routes from the water for frogs, you could do imis possibly.(of your suggestions, they would be the best fit) 

I LOVE the idea of a 75 vert... I toyed with the idea myself, before turning my old 75 in to a paladarium. So I'm super interested to see how this comes out.

I think you would also be happy with a large group of thumbs in a regular vivarium. That tank, lush green, top to bottom, would be just as pretty, as it would be with a water feature (if not more so) and a lot less headache. It looks like you're off to a great start and have done homework.... keep us posted.


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

I really don't want to drill the bottom. However I completely understand your idea with filtration underneath. I am planning on using a submersible filter in the water. The majority of the water will not be flowing through the substrate so I don't expect a lot of clouding of the water or discoloration. If I am wrong I have used canister filters on other setups so that is my second option. I don't see a water feature or fish as being too much of a hassle in fact I think it will add a lot to the tank. I have had fish for many years maybe it's an addiction! Frogs may become my next addiction  I am planning on putting branches into the water and I also plan on adding miniature lilies but I haven't found that perfect piece of wood yet. There will be an inch gap between the bottom of the land area and the surface of the water this way the water will not wick into the land and make it a swamp. This will also give the frogs breathing room if they go under the land. I would hope that they would then swim towards the light and then climb the wood to safety. My feeling is that many darts live around water and most of that water is more then an inch deep so I'm sure they can deal with 12 inches deep.


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

EricT can you post a pic of your 75gal paladarium? I would love to see it


----------



## MasterT (Jun 7, 2016)

How large is that land section? it may be doable but you may lose some frogs in the process. You could probably get away with 2 frogs if that land section has atleast 150 square inch footprint. Even then its risky becaucse of the water feature being so deep...


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

It is roughly 228 Sq inches of land it's about 12"×19" it is not perfectly square. Plus lots of ledges going up the back and right side that add to the useable inches, but I only counted the square inches of substrate and leaf litter. I will post more progress pictures soon.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I think this could be great, but the frogs drowning is an issue. However, as long as there is plenty of branches sticking out of the water and places to climb out it could work... And as far as frogs go ameerga are generally the most "water loving" group but ranitomeya will do well in that setup as well. Just know that it is a risk, and make sure you dont have any fish that can eat your frogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtatwork (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm about to wrap up a 90vert conversion for some Fimbriatus geckos, but I like the tank so much that I was almost tempted to make it a frog tank (no water feature).

I have a 75g just sitting there waiting for something, if I go vertical with it, anyone know what species of darts would like that setup the best? The frog species could be anything, just want to match the tank to the animals to make a really good fit.

I ask, because I've only really dealt with tanks and frogs that are in much more conventional setups, both smaller verts and horizontals. Going with a 75g vert would be uncharted territory for me, so hoping someone who's done it before knows the perfect species for that?

TIA


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

Background is finished and 3 computer fans are installed for air circulation. Glass front installation is next.


----------



## RachelGardner (Jul 13, 2016)

Another picture


----------

